# 2011 to 2015 R35 GTR



## ChazGTR (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi All,

In the market for the above. Looking for a keeper hence wanting a low mileage example 30k or less with good history etc. Will only go for Blue, Black or Red.

I know there's a few on the Internet at the moment but it was always my intention to post on here as well when I was ready to buy.

If your car fits the bill and you've been thinking of selling then let me know especially if you want it to go to another enthusiast.

Thanks


----------



## ChazGTR (Jan 4, 2020)

Any takers?


----------



## Bam93 (Aug 5, 2021)

ChazGTR said:


> Any takers?


PM sent


----------

